# free land



## daveycrockett (Jul 18, 2012)

free land in certain states if you build a house or business on the property, lets go!


----------



## kevlar (Jul 18, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> free land in certain states if you build a house or business on the property, lets go!




Where at? Probably has to be built with all kinds of permits and license bullshit though


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 18, 2012)

dont know how to post links but google free land in us iguess i was reading the thread about the guy getting arrested for the camoflougue house and plants and was wondering...i read someplaces give free land, no shittin, you probably know how to use a computer better than me check it out, land of misfit toys.


----------



## ped (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah I've read about that in remote places of New Mexico and you have to pay contractors astronomical fees for electric, water and sewage/septic hookup and have the county run phone lines. The houses have to be built by contractors to state and federal code too.

Alot of this stuff is covert planning for 100% zoning of the entire country in order for the government to put strict limits on what anyone can do with their land.

Maybe a good deal if you're already rich though......


You can get unzoned land for $500 acre in remote places (desert southwest) though. Couple weeks of menial work.


----------



## keg (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah theres always catches,i once found free land in italy .but...you had to build a house the way it was hundreds of years ago.for most people this would most likely still be a good deal.but to poor folks like me its just impossible


----------

